# bouton manquant ipad 2



## fredoche (11 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,
sur l'ipad de ma femme existe un bouton sur safari pour ouvrir les pages ouvertes en miniatures, sur le mien, le bouton n'est pas présent et je n'ai trouvé aucune solution pour le faire apparaitre. il se situe a coté du bouton "ajouter un signet"
merci de vos lumières.


----------



## fredoche (12 Septembre 2012)

merci beaucoup pour la réponse, je pouvais chercher un moment !


----------

